# Czech Language Institute new standard: ČSN 01 6910 (2014) – Nová norma



## Hrdlodus

Ústav pro jazyk český vydal novou normu:

_Úprava dokumentů zpracovaných textovými procesory_

*Zdroj: http://www.ujc.cas.cz/csn016910/*

Stručný mediální souhrn: http://zpravy.idnes.cz/norma-korespondence-jazyk-vedec-dao-/domaci.aspx?c=A140724_162901_domaci_hv


----------



## bibax

Co má proboha jazykověda společného s psaním časových údajů, peněžních částek a úpravou dokumentů? Proč mám čekat až mi nějaká Pravdová z ÚJČ (kdo to je?) dovolí, že mohu psát 9.15 nebo 9:15 nebo 09:15? Prý to ale musím psát jednotně v celém dokumentu (to jsem dělal vždycky, na to nepotřebuji Pravdovou).

Mimochodem, Dopravní podnik hl. m. Prahy to píše na zastávkových JŘ takhle:

00| 35 55
...
09| 15 20 26 38 49
10| 00 12 30 45 52
...

Zatím tomu všichni rozuměli. Jen Pravdová by z toho dostala psotník.

Nebo:


> *Musím při zarovnání do bloku dělit slova?*
> 
> Nemusíte, ale pokud dělení slov nepoužijete, ve většině případů to při zarovnání do bloku povede k méně uspokojivé úpravě, než kdybyste automatické dělení slov použili.


To jsem zjistil okamžitě poté, co jsem kdysi poprvé zarovnal odstavec do bloku. Čím delší slova, tím blběji to ve výsledku vypadá. Ale že bych si to nedovedl vysvětlit a musel čekat na Pravdovou.

Když něco píši, hlavním kriteriem je pro mne srozumitelnost pro toho, kdo to bude číst. S tím souvisí i jednotné psaní různých číselných údajů a celková úprava dokumentu.

Myslím si, že celá slavná norma by se dala nahradit příručkou s názvem *"Kterak psáti hezké dokumenty ve Wordu"*. Podtitul: _*"Pro školu, dům i úřad".*_

Na závěr ocituji § 4 odst. 1 nového občanského zákoníku (btw, je správně §4 nebo § 4, nebo Pravdová připouští obě varianty?):


> (1) Má se za to, že každá svéprávná osoba má rozum průměrného člověka i schopnost užívat jej s běžnou péčí a opatrností a že to každý od ní může v právním styku důvodně očekávat.


Dodávám, že nejen v právním styku.


----------

